# Should I clean the spring/guide rod?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I always clean my Smith M&P 9 after every shooting session, but I realized the other day that once I field strip, I always just set aside the captured spring/guide rod. Is it a good idea to scrub that puppy with a toothbrush and solvent as well? The gun makes kind of a creaky/squeaky sound when I work the slide. It sounds like the spring grating against the guide rod. Could this be from a dirty guide rod? Or is it normal?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to clean it. I usually just spray mine and wipe it off. No scrubbing or anything, but it cleans it good enough 

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I don't know about the noise but I always spray my spring and guide rod during every cleaning, let sit, wipe off and then spray again before I put back.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> It wouldn't hurt to clean it. I usually just spray mine and wipe it off. No scrubbing or anything, but it cleans it good enough
> 
> -Jeff-


That's what I do as well.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They are giving you good info RT. You don't need to brush unless crud is building up but a quick spray of solvent will get it most of the time.

When you hit 10,000 rounds call S&W and tell them you have that many through it and think the spring is beginning to fade. They will most likely send you a new one.

Keep them in the middle and stay safe.

tumbleweed


----------

